# Cutting Bachmann G scale Track



## juggman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

How is this done? I'm new to all of this and I'am setting up an indoor track on my sons wall in his room and i need to make a few cuts to make it all fit correctly. I just don't know what the process for cutting the track is and how to attach it to the other end...any help would be greatly appreciated. I searched the web for videos, but there is absolutely nothing about cutting and attaching Bachmann G scale track. Thanks!!


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Are you are using the hollow steel track or the solid brass?

Either way cutting can probably be done with a hack saw but for the hollow piece I would finish with a file and use the peg inserts that they normally put in the rail at the ends. Also I seem to recall extra joiners coming with the sets so just crimp a fresh joiner in place with pliers.


----------



## juggman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

hollow steel...indoor...i know i need to dremal it and smooth out the barbs...but how do i connect it to the other end? The peg insert is the little black metal piece at the end i assume...how to i prevent that from sliding back into the track? on the original track it has a little hole that a nub sits in and it stays put...but after i cut, that end is gone. Is this generally an easy task? Am I over thinking it?


----------



## juggman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

and yes it has the extra metal joiners


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If the rails are loose, you can use cable ties around the first tie on each section. You may have to connect two cable ties into a longer one. We have used that at shows when the track was loose and pulling apart.

Chuck


----------



## juggman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

does anyone have a close up picture of a cut track after the track is reattached...where the two ends meet?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted, duplicate.

Chuck


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

You can solder bachmann hollow track. Solder a wire across the gap along with the gap, and it will not come apart. Also for electrical continuity soldering is the best.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And being hollow it is real easy to solder the track, but the ties can melt.
Be sure to have a wet rag and cool off the rail after soldering to keep tie damage to a minimum.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I used a large 250 watt soldering gun and it was ok. Smaller soldering irons have trouble to heat the rails quick enough.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

250 watt for solid rail is small, but over kill for the hollow track.


----------

